
Anyone looking for a co-founder? - BrizzleKicks
For the last few months, I have been looking to join an early-stage tech project as a co-founder.<p>There have been a few false starts along the way, but I suppose that&#x27;s inevitably part of the process!<p>I am desperate to get my teeth into a new venture, and based on my past experience I would be most suitable for a CMO&#x2F;Sales Director type of role. My background is in finance so any fintech&#x2F;financial start-up would be ideal, although I am definitely open to other concepts.<p>In terms of credentials, I have a degree from the University of Cambridge and I&#x27;ve got a strong financial sales background, having been a top performer at JP Morgan. I&#x27;ve also got an extensive network in the PE&#x2F;VC world. My skillset lies in fundraising, marketing strategy and managing an end-to-end sales process. Of course, I&#x27;m more than happy to muck in wherever needed.<p>My current role is highly flexible, so I would be able to commit a significant amount of time to a project. I have the drive and energy to get a project off the ground! I&#x27;m currently based in London, but am happy to work remotely or relocate.<p>I&#x27;ve been amazed at the generosity of our community, so I thought I would reach out. If you&#x27;re looking for a team or if you&#x27;ve just been sitting on an idea for a while, I&#x27;d love to hear from you.<p>Original post on Reddit: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;Entrepreneur&#x2F;comments&#x2F;fi1kba&#x2F;anyone_looking_for_a_cofounder&#x2F;
======
realty_geek
I am looking for a co-founder with whom I can work on monetising this:

[https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder](https://github.com/etewiah/property_web_builder)

Might not be ideal for you as it is very early-stage and I have only a couple
of paying clients but worth a shot anyway.

Even if its not for you, perhaps someone else who sees this might want to
reach out.

------
harrisreynolds
Hey! Put your contact info in your profile to make it easier for people to
reach out to you!

FYI - I am currently working on Webase:
[https://www.webase.com](https://www.webase.com)

------
asidiali
I’m working on an API development platform. MVP is done, applied to YC Summer
program, working on ramping up marketing and initial launch material. A couple
early paying users.

Would love to chat - adam at restfuldata.com

Thanks!

~~~
jventura
Check the expiration date of the certificate at
[https://docs.restfuldata.com/](https://docs.restfuldata.com/). I had to click
a lot on Firefox just to let me see the docs..

~~~
radicalriddler
And you should be able to set up a cronjob on your server to renew your lets
encrypt certs automatically.

------
Beman30
Hello, please send your contact @ nic@lookdental.it, i am looking someone on
fintech side for my already started project, MVP has been already tested and
results are very promising.

~~~
BrizzleKicks
Done :) Look forward to hearing from you.

------
he11ow
Hi, would be happy to chat, do feel free to reach out to vered at fintext.io

